# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > General >  Corrie Extras needed

## Perdita

https://www.rgm.press/talent-rewind-...street-extras/

----------


## Splashy

Sounds like a load of old cobbles  :Angel: 

   Too far away for me, but then Im way too handsome and talented to waste my time on this piffle, Im waiting for the role of Donald Trump the real story comes up, I would be very good at enacting his sobbing during his impeachment and crumpling in pain when Narnia or whats his wifes name boots him in the man garden area live on telly.

----------

Ruffed_lemur (02-09-2018)

----------

